

GIT as a versioned data store in Python (+ links to some GIT tips) - CaptSolo
http://captsolo.net/info/blog_a.php/2008/08/01/git_as_a_versioned_data_store_in_python

======
ionfish
The article they're linking to was posted on here a while ago.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=190432>

~~~
CaptSolo
Thanks ionfish. Had missed the original post which was before I started
following news.ycombinator.com. But this idea seems interesting enough so hope
that people will not mind another reminder.

My post also asked if git-shelve would but useful for keeping a versioned
history of files collected by a web crawler. But I guess that you don't need
Python or shelve for that...

